# GTA V online pc crashes for no reason



## Jenssons (May 12, 2015)

ok gta 5 online was working fine but now when i go to boot up online i hear 3 beeps and then the game crashes but the story mode is fine any ideas?


----------



## erocker (May 13, 2015)

Where are you hearing the 3 beeps from? Your speakers? The motherboard?


----------



## Jenssons (May 13, 2015)

erocker said:


> Where are you hearing the 3 beeps from? Your speakers? The motherboard?


i comes from the speakers like i go to the gta 5 online clouds before you go to your character then beep, beep, beep gta v closes


----------



## R3ign (May 13, 2015)

have you updated your sound / graphics drivers?


----------



## Jenssons (May 13, 2015)

R3ign said:


> have you updated your sound / graphics drivers?


even if story mode works


----------



## R3ign (May 13, 2015)

Jenssons said:


> even if story mode works



ah right, sorry didnt see that part, it should work fine then. 

I had issues with my *ROG Xonar Phoebus Solo *where the included software would conflict with the rockstar launcher, stopping me from launching the game.


----------



## Jenssons (May 13, 2015)

R3ign said:


> ah right, sorry didnt see that part, it should work fine then.
> 
> I had issues with my *ROG Xonar Phoebus Solo *where the included software would conflict with the rockstar launcher, stopping me from launching the game.


the game well launch and the signal player works fine but online just crashes


----------



## R3ign (May 13, 2015)

Rockstar have just posted this 5 mins ago, maybe worth a shot?


----------



## Jborg (May 13, 2015)

Jenssons said:


> the game well launch and the signal player works fine but online just crashes


 
Are you using any sort of trainer for GTA?

I know this trainer that I have was being abused online, therefore the maker of the trainer programmed it so when you choose to go online it closes the game out for safe measure

Just a possiblity/ thought


----------



## Cybrnook2002 (May 13, 2015)

Are you trying to load hacks?


----------



## Jenssons (May 13, 2015)

Cybrnook2002 said:


> Are you trying to load hacks?


no


----------



## Batou1986 (May 13, 2015)

U sure because the 3 beeps are exactly what the hacks and mods do to let you know they are enabled and would clearly explain why you get DC'd from MP
or you may have even been banned from MP already for 2 weeks.


----------



## Jenssons (May 13, 2015)

Batou1986 said:


> U sure because the 3 beeps are exactly what the hacks and mods do to let you know they are enabled and would clearly explain why you get DC'd from MP
> or you may have even been banned from MP already for 2 weeks.


prob a mod i dont hack, hacking for the worst


----------



## Batou1986 (May 13, 2015)

Well there is your problem, currently rockstar is all over the place as far as mods and trainers are concerned.
I would refrain from using any mods if you want to play MP until rockstar irons out a system that keeps SP mods from effecting MP or getting you banned from MP for SP mods.
I think part of the issue is the SP and MP gamefiles are the same so modifying something for SP changes the MP resulting in you not being able to play.


----------



## Jai Krishnan (Aug 30, 2015)

Jenssons said:


> ok gta 5 online was working fine but now when i go to boot up online i hear 3 beeps and then the game crashes but the story mode is fine any ideas?


I had the same problem because I was using a mod but when I deleted the mod the, I was able to play gta online


----------

